# How do you prepare for your session?



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

The last few times I've been to therapy I feel like I have nothing to say or I feel like I can't physically say much. When I say anything at all I sound like I'm being pathetic and whiny because I say the same general things. I just don't have much to say. It seems to make it inconvenient for both of us because I'll say something stupid and she'll say "how did that make you feel". Or I'll say I feel guilty for getting better and she'll ask why. It's like a constant routine.

Sometimes she'll ask something and I can't think what to say and after contemplating for 2 seconds all I'm thinking is "Oh ****, I haven't said anything!" then I can't think what to say because all I'm thinking is "say something". I feel like I need to plan what to maybe concentrate on before going in so it doesn't go quiet with her staring at me. But I'm not sure what to focus on. There's been a couple of weeks where something happened that triggered me to feel badly and so we focused on that in the session.

I don't know what to talk about generally though. It'll start with "How've you been" and I'm just really vague. That question makes me uncomforatable. How should I prepare before going into my appointment tomorrow? I know they should kind of guide it but I know I need to make more effort for this to work. What do you guys find helps?


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

*...*

well, i have had the same problem...i wouldnt have **** to talk abt at times and when i did it would generally be about the same ****in ****...that i have no life...so i decided to ****ing give up on therapy..because i felt that i ****ing annoying them...like for instance i went to group therapy b4 too and i wouldnt have much to say and when i did i wouldnt say it becasue the gropu would be filled with ppl without my issues and i felt pathetic complaining abt not having any friends...and honeslty i dont think my therapist is trained to deal with my issue...idk i felt like an outcast in group because she would just make comments that made me feel bad or not included...so then when i tried individual therapy that didnt help either because i felt like she didnt want to be bothered so i ****in gave up...im now in th eprocess of finding an SA specialized therapist thats trianed in things such as CBT...i dont need to ****in talk abt SA i realized i need help and she just couldnt provide it for me..so im done with that...

and if i were u i would tell her the same **** u wrote here...like u feel u dont have anything to talk abt or what not...just tell her whatever ur thoughts are.....maybe therapy will help u..but i generally dont think it will help much with ppl dealing with severe SA...i just dont...they will tell u go to places to meet ppl and what not but how the **** can u when u have panic attacks/anxiety so yeah noit to sound like a ***** or whatnot i dont think it ****in helps only if u rather talk abt other issues not pertaining to SA...

but just tell her how u feel i guess...im just thinking back to if i were to go see her today she just wouldnt help me..therapy like that only helps ppl that are motivated to get out and not have servere SA...it wont help a person like me who doesnt have nothing else going on in there lives besides SA issues and nothing else...

agian im sry if this didndt help but thats just my experince with the same issue ur having


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I think you're right to just say what I'm thinking here. It's hard to do because I'm trying to think what's a normal thing to say or what's the "right" response, you know what I mean when they expect you to have a particular reaction? I guess I just don't understand what people talk about in their therapy sessions unless it's about a really specific issue. I've stopped talking about certain things there because I think I've dwelled too much and it's boring, but they still affect my life alot. It's just undignifying. She said to me about how I think people don't understand how maybe I don't tell the whole story and confuse them... I maybe do this but I feel people have to protect themselves and their feelings to an extent. One therapist in a group session agreed with this too.

I think with therapy you have to be willing to push yourself to do things they suggest as exposure despite how uncomfortable you are with it but I think the trick is to do it to an extent that you're uncomfortable but not a wreck, then push on from there if you know what I mean? I'm just kind of saying in case you decide to try it again. I understand your frustrations though because I explain situations where I have extremely severe anxiety and say I feel physically, violantly sick and dizzy and can't concentrate and she usually doesn't understand and says something about if you're thinking you feel sick then your body responds by feeling sick so basically... mind over matter. I agree to an extent but with intense anxiety possitive self talk isn't so helpful :?.

Other situations she's been very understanding with though. Tomorrow she's bringing some leaflets and research about anxiety for me to look at which kind of shows she's doing research into it herself and not brushing it off.... Anyway I'm rambling I should wrap this up lol, I think I'll try to come up with a few topics before I go in tomorrow so I have something to say. If I say nothing they can help with nothing.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've never been to therapy, but I would recommend writing down your fears and concerns and giving that to your therapist. It will allow them to study it at a later time to better understand your situation. 

You may not bring up everything you want to say during the visit because of your fears and anxiety.

Best of luck!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

You guys both have an uncanny resemblense to someone... :sus. 
I'd like to think Butters'd give some stand up advice lol.

Thanks Pheonix that's a good idea. I actually write down a kind of journal, in note format, for therapy. When she reads it and asks me to explain things I want the ground to open up and swallow me.


----------



## christvswarhol (May 12, 2010)

You could write some things down during the week if you are finding it difficult to talk directly in session. You could also ask if your therapist could set you things to think of during the week. Make a list of things that seem the most important to you and discuss those?


----------

